
Basic Mathematics for Neural Networks Vectors and Matrices with Matplotlib - rangerranvir
https://ranvir.xyz/blog/neural-networks_maths-vectors-matrices-matplotlib-numpy/
======
rokumar
This makes a lot of sense now.

